# AI Sol to Vega upgrade kits now available!



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I know a lot of you have AI SOLs and might be interested in upgrading. The kits cost 200.00 each - details here http://www.aquaillumination.com/accessories/upgradekit.html



> Kits will start shipping this Friday, April, 19, 2013.
> 
> Hurry to get your order in, this is first come, first served. Click on the link below to order your upgrade kit(s) today!
> 
> As a special bonus, Color upgrades will include two Semi 415nm Violet LEDs in place of two Cree Royal Blue LEDs!


I've ordered three upgrades and the shipping was 25.00, can't wait!!!!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

just ordered mine! 

now all i need is a wireless adapter and i'm in business.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Do you mean the new controller then yes? Otherwise you don't need one because the board In the kit has it built in.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

no, i already have the new controller. 

i don't have a need to upgrade all 3 units. with the 70degree optics one upgrade unit covers a 24inch spread, basically covering my rock work with the sps that i want it to hit. 

the only thing is that the new controller can't run a wired and a wireless connection, so i need the wireless adapter to run the regular sols (two if i wanted to run them independantly) and controll the upgrade kit with 1 controller.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ah gotcha. Another thing to keep in mind is that with the 80 degree optics on the Vega and upgrade kit that the recommended AWL is 4 inches. I've been running my SOLs with 70 degree optics 8 inches above the water line at low %, doh! When i moved them down and increased % then thing started to take off 😖


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

WOOOHOOO!!! HAPPY DAYS!!!!! Been waiting for this!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

fury165 said:


> Ah gotcha. Another thing to keep in mind is that with the 80 degree optics on the Vega and upgrade kit that the recommended AWL is 4 inches. I've been running my SOLs with 70 degree optics 8 inches above the water line at low %, doh! When i moved them down and increased % then thing started to take off &#55357;&#56854;


I have really high hopes for these that they will color up sps nice. i sure hope they do or T5's might be an option.

i think that the warm whites will help alot too.

did you get to customize your pucks or did you take the 4 Cool White, 2 Deep Red, 2 Green, 2 Blue, 6 Royal Blue, 2 Deep Blue, 2 415nm Violet?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Nerd Alert!!!!

Jay when you sell your SOL's give me a shout!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> I have really high hopes for these that they will color up sps nice. i sure hope they do or T5's might be an option.
> 
> i think that the warm whites will help alot too.
> 
> did you get to customize your pucks or did you take the 4 Cool White, 2 Deep Red, 2 Green, 2 Blue, 6 Royal Blue, 2 Deep Blue, 2 415nm Violet?


I took the color option they have listed, didn't go the custom route since I need to understand what all the options mean... You?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

fury165 said:


> I took the color option they have listed, didn't go the custom route since I need to understand what all the options mean... You?


me too. I was going to custom order the pucks but when I saw that they are giving out the violet color then I just decided to go with that, I was going to pick it anyway.

also it comes with a lot of royal blues, which after a lot of reading, and speaking to people who've been running sols, the trick to them is in the royal blues. meh, we'll see tho right? lol


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

shipping on monday


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

When did you get notified? I haven't heard anything...


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

oh no notification, i bought it, and i was talking with justin from AI about the wireless adapter, asked him when they are shipping and he said:

"Hey Jason, 

Upgrades will be shipping out anyday, literally. Most likely beginning of next week to be honest. "

i hope they arn't shipping with UPS.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah, I sent them an email and got a similar response. Yes I hope they dont ship UPS . Last time they shipped the optics upgrade via USPS but they were small. I'm not a big fan of AI's parts store ordering system - very 90's mom and pop.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

agreed. i hope i even get a shipping tracking number. i have a feeling that all that info will come when they ship it out but regardless i'm going to keep some cash at home just incase they do send it UPS. 

on a good note tho, after searching all over Canada for this stupid wireless controller with no avail salty supply has them in stock and will ship me it first thing monday..score...now i can actually use my upgrade..LOL


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

$100 later and all i get is this..LOL



did you get your upgrade kit yet?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You just got owned!!! Congrats dude, can't wait to see the tank


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

lol pretty much.

my reaction when i opened the box:










=


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Mine are on the truck, ETA by end of day tomorrow


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

damnit! mine hasn't even been shipped out yet


----------

